# Tivo won't detect STB output



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

My Tivo really doesn't want me to give it away. So last time i tried to give it to my parents the disc failed. Having taken it home, rebuilt with a new power supply and new disc it will boot and go through guided setup but says that it's not receiving a signal from the STB.

STB is connected to Aux. Pressing Aux on the peanut shows that the STB is working and i can change channels but Tivo doesn't seem able to see it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Make the the stb is switched on and RGB signal is high - a Sky box needs the 'Sky' remote button pressing.

Then reboot TiVo.

If it still doesn't work then power down TiVo for 60 seconds and try again.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

It's an old Pace DTT DT210F rather than Sky. I've been using it for years without any problems getting it detected. I seem to remember once or twice having an issue but it being quickly solved by changing channel. 

Since i've not managed to set it up you - i'm still going through guided setup - i can't change channels via tivo (and changing channels with the box remote isn't making any difference).

Is there any failure mode of Tivo that just means it can't see anything on Aux?


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Very very weird. After endless messing with it and a number of runs through guided set up i still can't get Tivo to see the Pace DTT box via scart on either PAL or RGB settings. It's definitely outputting RGB via scart since when i select 'aux' from Tivo it shows up fine but Tivo will not see it.

In the end I've resorted to using the RF output of the Pace box which doesn't look as bad as I expected but I'm sure RGB would be an improvement. 

Any further suggestions welcomed.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Have you got any other form of STB or VCR to check that Tivo does not have a fault AFAIK Tivo doesn't really know what is actually plugged into the Aux socket it is just a signal. Plug a DVD player or VCR in to it with it playing something and see if you can see it in Live TV as well as direct (Aux selected).

In the past I have used a VCR as Tivo input so that I can copy an old VCR and the transfer to PC and edit.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

What options are you picking during guided setup?


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

BrianHughes said:


> What options are you picking during guided setup?


Er, not sure what you mean. I put in the postcode here and selected aerial plus Digital cable/DTT as normal.

So i've tried the Scart input with the output of a DVD player and like the STB it shows on Aux but not via Scart so looks like Tivo has developed a fault. I've access to another Tivo for parts - I wonder if it's something i could swap over (i suspect not as the lifetime sub is linked to the Motherboard isn't it?)

In system information it shows up as 
Programme Source - Digital Cable/DTT 
Input Coax RF Ch69

Should this show 'scart' here? I didn't spot anything in guided setup so presumably Scart would just override RF if both were connected or is there some way of forcing it?

Secondly, I've just found another issue the parents are just inside Wales and Postcode search picked this up OK and correctly put S4C on DTT position 4. However, Tivo thinks C4 is DTT channel 8 whereas it's actually on 112 (i've rescanned to ensure the DTT box is up to date). I can't work out any way of moving the channel on either Tivo or the DTT box so i've removed c4 from 'channels i receive' as a kludge (they can pick up C4 programmes on C4+1).

Is there any way of sorting this out properly? Customer services recommended I ask on here


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Switch off the TiVo and stb at the mains.

Ensure the stb is in the TiVo AUX SCART and not the VCR SCART.

Power on the stb and ensure it is outputting a video signal via the SCART.

Re-power TiVo and it will restart Guided Setup if you haven't finished it.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

ozsat said:


> Switch off the TiVo and stb at the mains.
> 
> Ensure the stb is in the TiVo AUX SCART and not the VCR SCART.
> 
> ...


Yes - i've done that 3 times now but nothing gives. I've left it working via RF and will drop in again in about 3 weeks. I doubt they'll notice much difference in picture quality on a 28" CRT anyway

Any thoughts on how to get Tivo and the STB matched up on the C4 channel number?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

B33K34 said:


> Any thoughts on how to get Tivo and the STB matched up on the C4 channel number?


What problem do you have with the C4 channel number?


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

see post 7 above - Tivo thinks C4 is on channel 8 in South Wales, the DTT box has C4 on 112 (with S4C on 4)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

B33K34 said:


> Secondly, I've just found another issue the parents are just inside Wales and Postcode search picked this up OK and correctly put S4C on DTT position 4. However, Tivo thinks C4 is DTT channel 8 whereas it's actually on 112 (i've rescanned to ensure the DTT box is up to date). I can't work out any way of moving the channel on either Tivo or the DTT box so i've removed c4 from 'channels i receive' as a kludge (they can pick up C4 programmes on C4+1).
> 
> Is there any way of sorting this out properly? Customer services recommended I ask on here


Do a Factory Reset on the DTT box as it has obviously become confused in some way to have put C4 on channel 112. The Freeview box is wrong and the Tivo is correct. Freeview box numbering often becomes corrupted after a number of channels have swapped channel numbers and multiplexes over a period of several months and only a Factory Reset usually sorts this out.

Probably you have been running the Freeview box 24/7 with no power cycles for months and this is why it is now so confused?


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Do a Factory Reset on the DTT box as it has obviously become confused in some way to have put C4 on channel 112. The Freeview box is wrong and the Tivo is correct. Freeview box numbering often becomes corrupted after a number of channels have swapped channel numbers and multiplexes over a period of several months and only a Factory Reset usually sorts this out.
> 
> Probably you have been running the Freeview box 24/7 with no power cycles for months and this is why it is now so confused?


No, rescanned it over the weekend. Not sure how to do a factory reset but will try it next time i'm down. Where can i find out where the channels should appear in Wales?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

B33K34 said:


> Not sure how to do a factory reset but will try it next time i'm down.


The manufacturer's instruction manual or their online instruction manual should tell you how to reset the box to as new condition and how to then scan for channels from there.



> Where can i find out where the channels should appear in Wales?


See www.digitalspy.co.uk/terrestrial/epg/

or

http://www.freeview.co.uk/freeview/content/download/2282/12486/file/Channel Guide Mar 09.pdf


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Sorry for not getting back sooner. It sounds to me like your Tivo is set up as Aerial only for input. I could be wrong as it's been a long time since I saw those options. I'm suspicious as you have it working via RF input - surely it shouldn't be looking for your STB input there.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

BrianHughes said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner. It sounds to me like your Tivo is set up as Aerial only for input. I could be wrong as it's been a long time since I saw those options. I'm suspicious as you have it working via RF input - surely it shouldn't be looking for your STB input there.


that's what confused me. However, the guided setup screens can be found here:
http://www.tivocentral.co.uk/guidedsetup/

What's really bizarre is that I think I was getting another screen which asked me what RF channel my STB output on. There was never an option to select Scart/RF though so either 
a) there's something odd about my software 
b) when it doesn't detect an in put via Scart (because it's faulty?) it starts looking for RF

What is shown in other peoples system information (where mine displays :
Programme Source - Digital Cable/DTT
Input Coax RF Ch69 
)?


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

bump..

What do other people see on their info screens where i see:
What is shown in other peoples system information (where mine displays :
"Programme Source - Digital Cable/DTT
Input Coax RF Ch69 "


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Mine says:
Programme Source - Sky Digital receiver with Infrared B...
Input SCART with L/R audio

So it looks like yours is wrong there.

HTH


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My Tivo (Freeview)
Program source DigitalCable/Digital Terrestial
Input source (1) Scart with L/R audio
Program source (2)Aerial only
Input source (2) Co-Ax RF in

My guess is that you need to re-run guided setup and select the correct source.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Really odd - I don't see anywhere in the guided set up linked to above where you select to use Aerial rather than Scart (and i've never had this problem before) but at some point in the set up it did ask me to select the RF channel that my STB outputs on. I wonder if it was because it couldn't detect a Scart input (because it's broken?)

Do any of the Tivo repairers on here have any experience of non-working Scart inputs?


----------

